# Do the text books have it wrong?



## rvales (Jan 9, 2017)

I was looking through some of the books that I own for different fish species. One of the books is 
Dr Axelrod's Mini Atlas of Freshwater Aquarium Fishes. Do the text books have it wrong. How can so many aquarium hobbyist put fish in their aquarium and the fish do great in high temperatures, but the books states the optimum temperature range for that species of fish is lower. One example is Discus high 86 mixed with rainbow high 77, Plecos high 79, and Cory fish high is 79. I read the temperature of the hobbyist aquariums in various post and most are in the 82- 84 range. I'm Confused are the fish that are placed in those tanks tank bread and raised? Is there a chart with temperatures of tolerable fish that are proven successful together?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't say they are wrong, but I also wouldn't say they are right. The "optimum range" is decided after months (or years) of research. However, fish are just like anything else: you have some that are the same type but completely different in their preferences. The "optimum range" in my house changed after I got married: when I was single I kept it at 85 degrees year round (grew up with a woodstove and no AC), whereas now I keep it at 73 degrees. My wife roasts, and I freeze. Based on my experiences, I would say that the optimum temperature for humans is 82-85 degrees, whereas my wife would say it is 68-72 degrees. 

The biggest thing with fish keeping is keep it constant. While I don't particularly enjoy the colder house, I have grown to accept it, as long as it doesn't drop below 71. Your fish are pretty much the same way. If they were born and raised in 85 degree water, and you put them in 55 degree water, they won't do well. However, if you keep them 78 degree water with other fish that were born and raised in 72 degree water, it should work out. 

The other things you have to look at with fish is if they are wild caught or captive bred, what region the fish are originally from, and whether you are trying to breed them. 

I did a LOT of research online and in books for a specific species of crayfish, as I was trying to breed them. The data I collected was all over the place, with a 30 degree spread on the ideal temperature for breeding them (not to mention their "optimum temperature" range). The problem I have discovered with the results I read was that "The native range of Procambarus clarkii is along the Gulf Coast from northern Mexico to the Florida panhandle, as well as inland, to southern Illinois and Ohio". You are not going to get ideal Florida breeding temperatures for these crayfish in Illinois. I just does not get that warm in that region. 

All of these play factors. What one scientist decides is ideal doesn't make it write or wrong, it makes it biased to their research. Because of this, you can get a wide array of temperatures.


----------



## rvales (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you. What you stated makes perfect sense to me.


----------

